# Các vấn đề sức khỏe mẹ bầu thường gặp



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (10/1/19)

Khi mang thai, thường có một số vấn đề xảy ra tuy không quá nghiêm trọng nhưng có thể khiến bạn cảm thấy khó chịu, mệt mỏi. Hãy tìm hiểu cách phòng ngừa và điều trị những tình trạng này để đảm bảo một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh cho cả bạn và cả bé.





​
*Các vấn đề răng nướu*
Bên cạnh việc bạn phải đi khám nha sĩ định kì, bạn phải đánh răng ít nhất một ngày 2 lần và thường xuyên làm sạch kẽ răng. Đồng thời, bạn cần đảm bảo cơ thể bạn hấp thụ đầy đủ lượng canxi và vitamin C cần thiết giúp răng nướu của bạn và em bé chắc khoẻ. Khi không thể đánh răng, bạn cũng có thể làm sạch răng bằng cách nhâm nhi chút phô mai, dâu tây, táo hay nhai kẹo cao su không đường.

*Chóng mặt*
Để bụng đói khi tập thể dục (nhất là vào buổi chiều) có thể làm bạn bị hạ đường huyết, khiến đầu gối bạn bị yếu đi và đầu óc bị choáng váng. Nguyên nhân khác có thể gây hạ đường huyết là do thiếu nước. Ăn uống thường xuyên giúp tăng lượng đường huyết và tăng lượng nước tích lũy cần thiết trong cơ thể, giúp bạn tránh bị chống mặt thường xuyên.

*Chuột rút*
Không có điều gì gây khó ngủ và khiến nhiều phụ nữ mang thai khó chịu, trăn trở, mất ngủ suốt đêm vào tháng thai kì thứ hai và thứ ba bằng chuột rút. Một số người cho rằng chế độ ăn uống là nguyên nhân chính gây ra chuột rút. Ngoài ra cũng ý kiến cho rằng lượng photpho dư thừa và lượng canxi bị thiếu hụt trong tuần hoàn máu sẽ gây ra hiện tượng chuột rút. Thiếu hụt magiê hay mất nước cũng tin rằng có thể gây ra chuột rút. Để tránh bị chuột rút, bạn cần phải đảm bảo chế độ ăn uống của mình đã bao gồm đầy đủ lượng canxi và magiê cần thiết, cũng như bạn đã uống đủ 8 ly nước mỗi ngày.

*Sưng phù*
75% phụ nữ trong thời gian mang thai bị sưng phù (thường gọi là phù nề). Bạn sẽ cảm thấy không thoải mái hay rất khó chịu nếu cơ thể bạn tích giữ nước quá nhiều, đặc biệt là đến mức đôi giày bạn mang không còn vừa chân làm cho việc đứng bằng chân với hai mắt cá sưng phù trở thành một cực hình. Giải pháp để bạn không còn bị sưng phù trong thời gian mang thai khá trái ngược với trí tưởng tượng của bạn: bạn hãy uống thêm thật nhiều nước hơn nữa để nước dội sạch các loại chất cặn bã còn dư thừa trong cơ thể bạn.

*Các vấn đề về da*
Chế độ dinh dưỡng phù hợp có thể giúp bạn giải quyết các vấn đề về da. Da bạn bị khô? Có thể là do cơ thể bạn đang bị thiếu nước, bạn hãy uống thêm nước để tăng cường độ ẩm cho da. Da bị bong tróc? Có thể cơ thể bạn đang bị thiếu axit linoleic, một loại axit béo quan trọng có chứa trong các loại hạt, quả hạnh, quả đậu hoặc omega-3. Da bạn bị đổi màu? Da bạn bị đổi màu đôi chút khi mang thai là điều vô cùng bình thường, nhưng nếu những mảng màu này xuất hiện với tần suất quá nhiều thì có thể là do bạn đang bị thiếu axit folic. Bạn nên bổ sung thêm các vi chất trong thời gian mang thai cũng như ăn nhiều loại rau củ quả xanh, ngũ cốc và bánh mì làm từ ngũ cốc nguyên hạt. Da bạn bị lão hóa, xuất hiện các nếp nhăn? Hormone chính là thủ phạm (giống như ảnh hưởng của hormone tạo ra khi bạn ở tuổi 15), bạn nên bổ sung thêm vitamin B6 để điều hoà các hormon giúp hạn chế các vấn đề về da. Da bạn bị xỉn màu? Có thể bạn đang bị thiếu máu do thiếu chất sắt. Bạn nên hỏi và xin thêm ý kiến tư vấn của các bác sĩ và đảm bảo khẩu phần ăn của bạn có chứa đủ sắt. Bạn bị các vấn đề về da? Bạn nên bổ sung thêm vitamin C cho cơ thể. Vitamin C giúp tăng cường độ đàn hồi cho da, giúp bạn trông rạng rỡ hơn trong thời gian mang thai.

*Tóc thiếu sức sống*
Tóc thiếu sức sống có thể khiến bạn không thoải mái và mặc cảm về bề ngoài của mình. Mặc dù hầu hết phụ nữ khi mang thai đều cho rằng tóc của mình dày hơn bình thường (hormone khi mang thai giúp ngăn ngừa tóc rụng được tiết ra nhiều hơn), một số khác lại nhận thấy tóc của họ không còn óng ả như trước. Việc duy trì và cung cấp đủ các loại vitamin thích hợp cho cơ thể giúp phục hồi lại cho bạn mái tóc óng ả như trước: vitamin A giữ cho mái tóc mềm mại và da đầu khoẻ mạnh; vitamin B định hình và hình thành màu tóc; vitamin C giúp cho tóc khoẻ mạnh hơn, tóc không bị gãy rụng hoặc chẻ ngọn. Axit béo ômega 3 sẽ giúp nuôi dưỡng tóc và da đầu. Ngoài ra, bạn nên uống đủ lượng nước thích hợp cho cơ thể vì độ ẩm có được từ nước là một yếu tố không thể thiếu để có một mái tóc khoẻ mạnh.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------



## ngocthuy0397 (11/7/19)

Các vấn đề thường gặp ở mẹ bầu có thể do thiếu một số dưỡng chất trong thai kỳ. Vì vậy, bên cạnh chế độ ăn uống và vận động hợp lý, mẹ bầu cần bổ sung thêm sắt, canxi, acid folic, vitamin nữa nhé!


----------



## Lưu Phương (11/7/19)

Bài viết rất bổ ích. Khi mang thai sức khỏe của mẹ và bé luôn được quan tâm hàng đầu, bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu là điều mẹ cần lưu ý.


----------

